# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Порыв души

## Angel_of_Dark

Вы не согласны с тем,
Что прошлое кажется лучше оттого,
Что в нём уничтожен страх перед будущим?

------------------------------------------------


От давних пределов
До наших времён –
Само мирозданье
Не больше чем сон.

Ни мощью прогресса,
Ни силою чувств
Не движется поезд
Науки, искусств.

Эпохи, столетья
Движимы одним –
Святым Озареньем,
Могучим, Большим.

Но бесово семя
Взрастило плоды. –
С тех пор совершаем 
Пустые труды.

Уроки пророков
Прослушав в веках, –
Опять на Земле мы,
А не в облаках!

Нам черви сомнений
Повыели мозг,
И стало сознанье
Слабее чем воск.

И дикие грёзы
Окутали ум
И нас напоили
Бездушием дум.

В нас попрана совесть,
Двоится предел,
К которому каждый
Стремиться хотел.

Копили мы знанья,
Искали причин, –
И мир оказался
Под властью личин.

Истлели личины
И знания в них;
От мира остались
Музыка и стих.

 Под пеплами знаний
Погибло оно –
Творящих прозрений
Святое Зерно.

----------


## Очарование

> Вы не согласны с тем,
> Что прошлое кажется лучше оттого,
> Что в нём уничтожен страх перед будущим?


 :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Вы не согласны с тем,
> Что прошлое кажется лучше...


Я не согласен! Пророки гласят:
Всё в настоящем - прошло ли иль будет.
Прошлого страхи проявятся в ряд,
Если ты их не отмолишь и волею судеб
В себе их несёшь, а забудешь -
То это на время. Страшнее, когда
Душой не работал и у потомков тогда
Страхи, грехи ли проявятся - чуешь?
Неумолим, беспощаден закон -
Причиной и следствием действует он...

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

Прошлое и будущее осознаются  в миге настоящего, бесконечно малой точке
времени.
     Разве есть настоящее?
     Настоящее - иллюзия.
     Нет времени, пространства, причинности.
     Начало кончается, конец начинается.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Рисуя страстные узоры 
На полотне своей судьбы 
И проливая слёз озёра, 
Не в силах прошлое забыть. 

И лунным бликом ожиданье 
В нас переменчиво цветёт… 
«Скажи, когда конец страданью?..» - 
Мы вопрошаем небосвод. 

Но звёзд колючие ресницы 
Стальной тоской мерцают нам: 
«Закройте очи, и приснится 
Тот Мир, что отдан временам; 

Закройте очи – память быстро 
Былое счастие вернёт. 
Прощальный блеск его лучистый 
Растопит будущего лёд!» 

Скажите, звёзды, отчего же 
И вы тоской напоены? 
Быть может, как и мы, вы тоже 
Отравой прошлого полны? 

…Но звёзды гасли осторожно. 
Прошедшее то – был их свет. – 
Мы разговаривали с Прошлым, 
А Прошлого то вовсе нет! 

Зарёю небо отвечало: 
"Мертвы они, давно мертвы… 
Чтоб после смерти излучала 
Душа, 
.....– как звёзды,
.................. будьте 
.........................– Вы!"

----------


## aigul

*Angel_of_Dark*,чудесно! Прямо теософия в стихах! :Aga:

----------


## Настя

Здорово, мне понравилосььььььььььь!

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

*Очарование*,
*aigul*,
*Настя*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*


Свет струится, тень ложится, - на полу дрожит всегда. 

И душа моя из тени, что волнуется всегда, 

Не восстанет – никогда!

                                    Ирвинг Вашингтон- Ворон





------------------------------------------
Тяжёлой печатью рока
Отмечены тёмные судьбы.
На всё установлены сроки.
Жестоки безликие судьи.

Тяжёлой печатью рока
Отмечены наши пределы…
Дыханием тёплым востока
Врачуем и душу и тело.

Тяжёлой печатью рока
Пломбируется мирозданье.
Откроет ли тайные знанья
Нам голос витии, пророка?..

Тяжёлой печатью рока
Отмечены чувства и мысли.
Мы ждём озарений, урока – 
Победы над тлением жизни.

Но правит событьями Случай,
Сверкает мечами над нами,
И малый предчувствия лучик
Слабеет, поникнув крылами.

И будем бессильны, покуда
Скупая царица Фатальность
Скрывает от нас своё чудо – 
Грядущего злую реальность,

Покуда по времени полю
Гуляет дитя её, Случай,
Скрывая от нас свою волю,
Жестокий! Великий! Могучий!

----------


## Настя

*Angel_of_Dark*,
 Тебе спасибо за творчество!


Заходи в гости))):smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Angel_of_Dark*, :flower:  красиво,философия.

----------


## Skadi

*Angel_of_Dark*,
_Спасибо за настоящие мысли. 
Порыв души...да, именно так._

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

Вот когда не страшно умирать,
Лишь бы передышку боли выпросить…
Все рецепты в крошево порвать,
Да засунуть их… а проще – выбросить.
Глянуть через правое плечо:
Отстрелялся, Ангел? Обесточился?
Сколько эту боль терпеть еще –
Есть у Бога на мой счет пророчество?
Кто придумал сердце в клочья рвать
Так, что телу в судорогах сучиться?
Что ты все заладил: ждать да ждать!
Просто дерни нить, чтобы отмучиться.
Я и так без воздуха живу,
И оглохший от ее молчания,
Пойман в клетку зверем и кружу
Замкнутой тропою ожидания.
Ее имя жалом на стене
В моем сердце выжжено и выбито -
Чем теперь стереть его во мне?
Водкой? Не смеши – да столько выпито!
Ты же можешь, сволочь… Помоги!
Хватит за плечом с укором морщиться.
Господи… родная, позвони!
Как же мне тебя услышать хочется…

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
Вчера чуть было не сорвался,
Чуть было номер не набрал
В тот мир, в котором я остался,
Когда тебя поцеловал.
Строкой одиннадцатизначной
Мигнул послушный телефон…
А день такой стоял прозрачный,
И с неба падал синий звон.
Январь? Да разве в этом дело?
Наверно в чем-то был предел –
Так долго ты из снов глядела…
Так долго я к тебе хотел…
Вот и замкнуло на пол - слове,
Ворвавшись мыслью в разговор:
- Да что ж ты, каменная что ли?
Молчишь упрямо до сих пор!
Ведь нужно-то совсем немножко –
Жива. Здорова… и отбой.
Два слова – сердцу “неотложка” –
Жива, и значит я - живой!
А мне звонить – игра без правил,
Не ждешь, иначе я бы знал…
- Дай закурить. Свои оставил.
Так что ты... 
только что сказал?

----------


## Ванильное_небо

*Angel_of_Dark*,
Позвони мне, как бы между прочим,
Словно перепутал номера.
Позвони, хоть в середине ночи - 
Всё равно не спится до утра.
Позвони, уставший, полусонный,
Поболтай со мной о пустяках.
Чтобы счастья сгинувшего волны
Унесли меня на облака.
Позвони, случайно, между делом,
На минутку отложи дела.
Оглуши меня вопросом смелым: 
"Ты ждала меня, иль не ждала?"...
Позвони, чтоб я в ответ молчала,
Захлебнувшись от потока слов.
Позвони, чтоб всё начать сначала,
И вернуть ушедшую любовь...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Я вернуть всё хочу - не могу без него, 
Я забыть боль хочу - мы одни, далеко! 
Я сгорала в пучине, я искала во тьме, 
Ангел тьмы почему-то не звонил больше мне. 

Только он с полуслова меня понимал, 
Только он мои мысли звёздной ночью читал, 
Мы общались так мало, виртуально могли, 
Но запомню надолго наши чувства, огни... 

Он любил и молчал, даже больно не делал, 
Он хотел и страдал, словно бритвой по венам, 
Вот и кончилось всё, не спасти всё наверно, 
Мне так больно порой, что была суеверной.

----------


## Ванильное_небо

Смешной мальчишка, в разноцветных кедах,
Как мы давно с тобой не говорили,
О наших недосмотренных рассветах,
О солнце, о луне, о звёздной пыли.
Смешной мальчишка, с добрыми глазами,
Давно не танцевали мы на крыше,
Давно не любовались небесами,
Узнать мечтая, что над ними – выше…
Смешной мальчишка, как-то всё нелепо
Прошло, оставив мёд воспоминаний,
Щемящий свет умчавшегося лета,
И миллион несбывшихся желаний…

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Angel_of_Dark*,ну вот теперь тебе не будет так одиноко.
Удачи вам,дорогие мои. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Вот когда не страшно умирать,


Хорошо...

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

Да, видно я что-то пропустил.
*Ванильное_небо*,
Привет Ануль  :Vah:  спасибо, очень красиво!  :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ануль это опечатка?


Нет,это бывшие друзья-ангелы из полёта возвращаются,теперь и наш ангел тьмы побелеет.

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

> Нет,это бывшие друзья-ангелы из полёта возвращаются,теперь и наш ангел тьмы побелеет.


Это не бывшие, а старые друзья   :Aga:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Это не бывшие, а старые друзья


Извини,не так выразилась,конечно старые...хотя назвать её старой язык не поворачивается...может лучший друг!

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

> Я вернуть всё хочу - не могу без него, 
> Я забыть боль хочу - мы одни, далеко! 
> Я сгорала в пучине, я искала во тьме, 
> Ангел тьмы почему-то не звонил больше мне. 
> 
> Только он с полуслова меня понимал, 
> Только он мои мысли звёздной ночью читал, 
> Мы общались так мало, виртуально могли, 
> Но запомню надолго наши чувства, огни... 
> ...


  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 

Ты меня сбережешь,
Выжигая до тла,
Заслоняя от ветра щемящей тоскою,
И безумная боль
От угла до угла
Вмерзнет белой стеной между мной и тобою.
Ты меня не отдашь
Сумасшедшей мечте,
Ведь ворвется тогда счастье вслед за мечтою,
Ты – мой маленький страж,
Запретивший Весне
В лужи выплеснуть Солнце между мной и тобою.
Ты меня сохранишь,
Равнодушьем губя,
Все легко зачеркнув своей светлой рукою;
Ты сама все решишь
За себя и меня,
Разбиваясь стеклом между мной и тобою.
Ты меня не вернешь
Потому, что нельзя…
Потому, что любовь ты считаешь бедою,
И однажды войдешь,
Скажешь, глядя в глаза,
Что любовь умерла между мной и тобою.
Ты меня не простишь
За стихи и слова,
Те, что ранили сердце твое как стрелою…
Только знаешь, малыш,
Мне уже никогда
Не забыть то, что было между мной и тобою.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

"Anastasia, будь со мною!" 
- ты тогда мне из трубки сказал;
"Anastasia, будь со мною.!" 
- ты тогда так хотел и кричал;
"Anastasia, будь со мною.!" 
- эти буквы вонзались мне в сердце...
"Anastasia, будь со мною.!" 
- был на улице дождь, не спешила одеться!

Этих слов я ждала больше года, 
я от счастья орала до слёз,
Был со мною ты рядом не долго, 
- наши чувства, - те были всерьёз!
Я клялась, что тебя не забуду, 
обещал, что мы встретимся вновь!
Ты сказал:"Ненавижу свободу", 
ты сказал:"Для друг друга любовь"!!!

Однажды услышала звуки гитары,
Решила вернулся ко мне ты с тоски,
Зажглось моё сердце, искрой запылало...
Но тут же погасло, опять миражи,
То был телевизор, те звуки с экрана,
Не пишешь давно мне, прошу "Не молчи"...
Мне больно и грустно, что делать не знаю,
И слышу одно лишь - *его разлюби...*

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

Ты умеешь быть эхом – прозрачным ау,
Позову – отзовёшься, но ближе не станешь…
Этим голосом я и дышу, и живу,
Этим голосом ты меня лечишь и ранишь.
Зашуршит ветерок изумрудной листвой –
Я хочу быть с тобой…

Ты умеешь быть дождиком – влажная взвесь
Словно пальцами кожи прохладно коснётся,
Только дождик грибной - он - то здесь, то - не здесь,
То ли в радугу спрячется, то ли вернётся…
Но мне верится звонким ночным соловьям –
Я тебя не отдам…

Ты умеешь быть небом – бездонно-тугим,
Звездопадным ли, утренним - да не достанешь,
В синем запахе воздуха  светел…, любим,
Даже если ты пёрышком – облаком таешь.
Журавлиными крыльями над головой -
И в разлуке ты – мой!

Ты умеешь быть солнышком – лучик в ладонь
То положишь сама, то…, подумав, отнимешь…
Принесёт тебя с неба оранжевый конь,
Вот тогда ты впервые меня и обнимешь.
Зажурчит, повторяя твой шёпот, ручей –
Я хочу быть твоей…

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Спеши...
Прощай...
Прости...
Молчи...
Мне горьких слов не говори...
Не я...
Не ты...
Не мы...
Не вы...
Два разных русла у реки...
Зачем...
Забудь...
Не так...
Не то...
Закрыла за тобой окно...
Уйди...
Не тронь...
Не обещай...
Ну всё.......
...........сказала же, прощай...

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

Сердце мне свое
Не закрыть замком,
И нельзя его
Птицей выпустить –
Я тебя любить
Не могу тайком,
Да любви твоей
Мне не выпросить.

У меня души
Человечьей нет –
Волчья шерсть на ней
Одиночества,
Ей бежать во тьме
Как на лунный свет
Лишь к тебе одной –
Вот пророчество.

В желтых пятнах глаз
Черным миром – лес,
Где с тропы нельзя
След твой выскрести…
Я б и в топь без слов
За тобой полез,
Даже если б знал,
Что не выползти.

Но как в горле кость,
Я в судьбе твоей,
И моя любовь
Больно ранится,
Почему же мне
Нет тебя родней?
И как нам с тобой
С этим справиться?

Не вернуть никак
Мне себя назад,
Но и волком быть
Мне отказано,
Беспощадна ночь,
Беспощаден взгляд –
Все и так давно
Нами сказано…

И молитвы нет,
Не спастись крестом –
Не врачует Бог
Души нечисти,
И вернется свет,
Может быть, потом,
Свет любви твоей
Где-то в вечности…

Как же я устал
Быть твоим врагом,
Но тебе самой
Важно выстоять…
“Не люблю” залей
Жидким серебром –
Я скажу куда
Нужно выстрелить…

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Обещал, что приедешь,
Обещал - не отдашь.
Мы тогда разминулись,
Знаю, что не предашь...

Я поехала в Питер,
И пошла босиком,
Развели вдруг мосты,
И мы вновь не вдвоём.

Ты писал и звонил,
Умолял быть с тобою,
Я к другому ушла, 
Не прощу тебе боль ту...

Хочешь пулей по вере,
Чтоб сразить серебром?
Очерняя секунды
И играя с огнём.

Хочешь, стану я ведьмой,
И болото уйду...
Но не верю я в смерть
Там тебя не найду.

Пусть ванильной рекой 
Завершишь жизни круг.
Ты на веке со мной...
Только будешь ты ... ДРУГ!

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

> По ночам в раннем детстве он часто летал…
> Просыпался с улыбкой, растрёпанный снами,
> И с балкона свой след в синем небе искал,
> И следил с восхищением за журавлями.
> Рисовал облака и ковёр-самолёт –
> Так хотелось до звёзд дотянуться руками!
> И ещё точно знал, что его где-то ждёт
> Белый конь со звенящими ветром крылами.
> Но с годами всё выше лежал небосвод,
> ...


… А она не болела немой высотой,
Если честно, она её даже боялась,
И всё прятала крылья свои за спиной,
Даже злилась на них, потому что стеснялась…
Ей и было с рожденья всего ничего –
23… 25… может больше немного,
А вот сердцу в груди душно и горячо,
Если ветром в лицо не дышала дорога.
Но, увы, и её не сбывались мечты –
С каждым годом всё дальше заветные дали,
Даже редкая радость – беспечные сны
От осенней печали её не спасали.
И всё чаще стояла она у окна,
Согревая озябшие плечи руками,
И хранила тепло её крыльев стена –
На обоях рисунки вразброс со стихами…

… Их никто не сводил – они просто нашлись,
Как находится главная в жизни пропажа,
И сверкнула пронзительно синяя высь,
И ему показалось – приблизилась даже…
А в её удивлённо-бездонных зрачках
Отразились все дали, все краешки света,
А потом на ресницах, как на лепестках
Задрожали росинками лучики лета.
Им так нравилось просто обнявшись стоять,
И смотреться в глаза, и касаться губами,
И друг другу бессвязное что-то шептать,
Заблудившись дыханьем, сплетаясь словами…
Ах, какое же счастье – однажды найтись,
Бесконечность дождей разменяв на улыбки,
И по Осени, за руки взявшись, пройтись,
И наслушаться тела, как голоса скрипки…
Она крылья ему отдала, а взамен
Он её научил не бояться паденья,
И уже не хватало ни неба, ни стен
На рождённые ими стихотворенья…

…А потом был полёт в дальний край навсегда,
Хоть в свой дом и любили они возвращаться,
Два серебряно-сильных, ревущих крыла
Не смогли сквозь грозу ни лететь, ни держаться.
И огромная птица – беспомощный борт
Завершал чьи-то судьбы дописанной строчкой,
И растерянно замер аэропорт
Над экраном радара и маленькой точкой.
Кто-то плакал навзрыд, кто-то громко кричал –
По-живому кромсала истерика страха,
Она жалась к груди, он её обнимал,
И шептал: потерпи… ты же храбрая птаха!
Побелевшие губы шептали в ответ:
Я трусиха, родной мой…, но это не важно –
Всё равно без тебя и меня тоже нет,
А когда ты со мной – ничего мне не страшно…

… Был сентябрь особенно светел и тих,
И курносая кнопка с косой и бантами
На стене выводила коротенький стих,
Посвящая его своим папе и маме.
Ей сказали – они далеко в вышине,
И над ней проплывают теперь облаками…

Но всегда возвращаются к дочке во сне,
Чтоб обнять её крылья своими крылами…

----------


## Markovich

Если этот диалог в прекрасных стихах -ролевая игра для написания стихов,то я тогда в любви ничего не понимаю! (хотя и трактат о ней проклятой написал)

Markovich

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> то я тогда в любви ничего не понимаю!





> задача №1: обрести крылья!


Мы ставим вновь незримые задачи,
Пытаясь оттолкнуть все неудачи,
Что б обрести прозрение и крылья,
Прогнать тоску, зачем весне унынья?

----------


## Wanderer

*Angel_of_Dark,
Anastasia Andreevna*
Экие вы молодцЫ, ребята!
Удачи , Вам!
 :Ok: 
" Через столетья в бумажной раме,
  Возьми строку и время верни..." 
          /В.Маяковский/

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

*Anastasia Andreevna*
… Такая странная игра...
Мы словно стали шагом ближе,
Мы рифмовали не слова,
Мы рифмовали... тише, тише!
Игра, конечно же игра!
Но знаешь, чтобы ни случилось -
Была любовь... и ты была...
Моей. Пусть даже и приснилось. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/431878.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/424750.jpg[/IMG]
*Ходишь тенью по земле, по судьбе,
Возвернёшся может быть в полутьме,
Обернёшься в синеву покрывал,
Ветром бродишь ты опять, между скал.

Я дождусь, я обещаю, дождусь,
Кто бы не был в этот раз, я вернусь.
Посидим мы в нашем кресле вдвоём,
По реке от лжи и злости уйдём.

Растворимся в горизонте зарниц,
Что б исполнить нашей жизни каприз,
Чайкой в море окунёмся и бриз,
Рябью скроет от сомнительных лиц.

Возвращайся только ты поскорей,
Пусть ты оборотень жизни моей,
Будет ждать тебя Настёна  впотьмах,
Возвращайся,  даже если ты прах…*

----------


## Skadi

> Растворимся в горизонте зарниц,
> Что б исполнить нашей жизни каприз,
> Чайкой в море окунёмся и бриз,
> Рябью скроет от сомнительных лиц...


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Борычев Алексей Леонтьеви

От давних пределов
До наших времён –
Само мирозданье
Не больше чем сон.

Ни мощью прогресса,
Ни силою чувств
Не движется поезд
Науки, искусств.

Эпохи, столетья
Движимы одним –
Святым Озареньем,
Могучим, Большим.

Но бесово семя
Взрастило плоды. –
С тех пор совершаем 
Пустые труды.

Уроки пророков
Прослушав в веках, –
Опять на Земле мы,
А не в облаках!

Нам черви сомнений
Повыели мозг,
И стало сознанье
Слабее чем воск.

И дикие грёзы
Окутали ум
И нас напоили
Бездушием дум.

В нас попрана совесть,
Двоится предел,
К которому каждый
Стремиться хотел.

Копили мы знанья,
Искали причин, –
И мир оказался
Под властью личин.

Истлели личины
И знания в них;
От мира остались
Музыка и стих.

 Под пеплами знаний
Погибло оно –
Творящих прозрений
Святое Зерно.

 (с) Борычев Алексей


Если Будете воровать у меня стихи, то я Борычев Алексей Леонтьевич, состоящий в Союзе писателей России, привлеку вас к уголовной ответственности. Пишите мои стихи, ставя знак коопирайт.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[QUOTE=Angel_of_Dark;2194064]Прошлое и будущее осознаются  в миге настоящего, бесконечно малой точке
времени.
     Разве есть настоящее?
     Настоящее - иллюзия.
     Нет времени, пространства, причинности.
     Начало кончается, конец начинается.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Рисуя страстные узоры 
На полотне своей судьбы 
И проливая слёз озёра, 
Не в силах прошлое забыть. 

И лунным бликом ожиданье 
В нас переменчиво цветёт… 
«Скажи, когда конец страданью?..» - 
Мы вопрошаем небосвод. 

Но звёзд колючие ресницы 
Стальной тоской мерцают нам: 
«Закройте очи, и приснится 
Тот Мир, что отдан временам; 

Закройте очи – память быстро 
Былое счастие вернёт. 
Прощальный блеск его лучистый 
Растопит будущего лёд!» 

Скажите, звёзды, отчего же 
И вы тоской напоены? 
Быть может, как и мы, вы тоже 
Отравой прошлого полны? 

…Но звёзды гасли осторожно. 
Прошедшее то – был их свет. – 
Мы разговаривали с Прошлым, 
А Прошлого то вовсе нет! 

Зарёю небо отвечало: 
"Мертвы они, давно мертвы… 
Чтоб после смерти излучала 
Душа, 
.....– как звёзды,
.................. будьте 
.........................– Вы

(с)  Борычев Алексей     Не воруйте стихи - ставьте моё ФИО  (Борычев А Л  Союз писателей России)

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Вы не согласны с тем,
> Что прошлое кажется лучше оттого,
> Что в нём уничтожен страх перед будущим?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> От давних пределов
> До наших времён –
> ...





> *Очарование*,
> *aigul*,
> *Настя*,
>   
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 минуты*
> 
> 
> Свет струится, тень ложится, - на полу дрожит всегда. 
> ...


(с) Борычев Алексей    
(с)  Борычев Алексей     Не воруйте стихи - ставьте моё ФИО  (Борычев А Л  Союз писателей России)

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
ПОЗОР ВАМ, Angel_of_Dark, ВЫ ВОРУЕТЕ ЧУЖИЕ СТИХИ, НА СИГНАЛЫ НЕ РЕАГИРУЕТЕ,
ЖДИТЕ ПОВЕСТКИ

ВСЕ СТИХИ, КОТОРЫЕ ВЫ ЗДЕСЬ ОПУБЛИКОВАЛИ, ПРЕНАДЛЕЖАТ БОРЫЧЕВУ АЛЕКСЕЮ ЛЕОНТЬЕВИЧУ И ОПУБЛИКОВАНЫ В СЕМИ КНИГАХ, НА ДЕСЯТИ САЙТАХ, БОЛЬШЕ ВСЕГО http://www.stihi.ru/2009/01/09/2963


НАПИШИТЕ В ТРИ ДНЯ АВТОРА!!!!!!!!!!!   ИНАЧЕ - БУДЕТЕ ИМЕТЬ ДЕЛО С СОЮЗОМ ПИСАТЕЛЕЙ РФ, В СУДЕБНОМ ПОРЯДКЕ

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> Вы не согласны с тем,
> Что прошлое кажется лучше оттого,
> Что в нём уничтожен страх перед будущим?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> От давних пределов
> До наших времён –
> ...


    (С) Борычев Алексей

 ПОЗОР ПЛАГИАТЧИКУ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ЕСЛИ В БЛИЖАЙШИЕ ТРИ ДНЯ НЕ НАПИШИТЕ ИСТИННОГО АВТОРА СТИХОВ, КОТОРЫЕ ВЫ ЗДЕСЬ ОПУБЛИКОВАЛИ И КОТОРЫЕ ПРИНАДЛЕЖАТ БОРЫЧЕВУ АЛЕКСЕЮ ЛЕОНТЬЕВИЧУ (ОПУБЛИКОВАНЫ В КНИГАХ И ЖУРНАЛЕ ЮНОСТЬ), БУДЕТЕ ПРИВЛЕЧЕНЫ К УГОЛОВНОЙ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТИ СОЮЗОМ ПИСАТЕЛЕЙ РФ.

----------


## MOPO

Опаньки :eek:

----------


## Борычев Алексей Леонтьеви

СТИХОТВОРЕНИЯ  "РИСУЯ СТРАСТНЫЕ УЗОРЫ" ("ЗВЁЗДЫ"), "ТЯЖЕЛОЙ ПЕЧАТИЮ РОКА", "ВЫ НЕ СОГЛАСНЫ?.." И ДР. ПРЕНАДЛЕЖАТ БОРЫЧЕВУ АЛЕКСЕЮ ЛЕОНТЬЕВИЧУ. НЕМЕДЛЕННО ПОСТАВЬТЕ ФИО АВТОРА, ЗНАК КООПИРАЙТ (СП РФ)

----------


## ast1

*Опа!* :Vah: 
Поймали "поэта" за :Jopa: у
И стали тащить его в суд
Сломали Пегасу копыта
"Поэту" ж,....... башку отобьют.

Вот это 100% не плагиат.:biggrin:Дарю,"поэт"!!!



> ПРЕНАДЛЕЖАТ


Прошу прощения,но *ПРИНАДЛЕЖАТ*.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Ничего себе :eek::eek::eek:
А я наивная каждому слову верила и скопировала все твои стихи.
Теперь понятно за что ты просил прощения и почему ушол с форума.:frown:

*Борычев Алексей Леонтьеви*,а вы проверяли тему "Единственной и любимой" с ником Хакер, может там тоже ваши стихи?

----------


## Лев

*Борычев Алексей Леонтьевич*,
 Понимаем тебя, т.к. побывали сами в такой ситуации... Стихи мне понравились, жаль под другим именем. Теперь буду знать автора по имени - респект. 
Интересно, какой кайф у людей в присвоении и выставлении? Материально - нет, желание общаться и чувствовать себя значимым, но это ложь и ложью будет...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Интересно, какой кайф у людей в присвоении и выставлении? Материально - нет, желание общаться и чувствовать себя значимым, но это ложь и ложью будет...


*Лев*,я думаю, что в этом письме все ответы.:frown:



> Настя, Солнышко van der garf это не я.
> У меня на форуме 4 ника, 3 из них вы знаете Хакер, Darian, Angel_of_dark. Четвертый ник Anri, зарегистрирован давно, я им не пользуюсь. Других ников и имен у меня нету и не будет. 
> Я не могу тебе сказать, почему я ушел с форума, очень хочу, но не могу, потому что ты начнешь меня ненавидеть, ты и сейчас меня наверно ненавидишь... 
> Прости, если сможешь за глупые слова и боль... прости! Прости за эти идеотские стихи... прости! Прости что есть на земле и если вдруг не будет... прости! Прости, что так сильно люблю тебя... ПРОСТИ! 
> 
> Я ЛЮБЛЮ ТЕБЯ!!!

----------


## aigul

Вот он и попался! :Aga: Он ещё выставлял стихи человека , который публикуется под ником Сказоч-ник на сайте Стихи.ру. Доигрался!

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Прям Санта-Барбара

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,так я не пойму мотивы! Это просто хамство выдавать чужой труд за свой! Он , что решил форумчанам по ушам проехаться лапшой? Я предупреждала его, но он не унимался!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Anastasia Andreevna*, наивная, Хакер  это же он. А значит плагиат. Там много стихов Сказоч-ника!

http://www.stihi.ru/avtor/maimaimai

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Anastasia Andreevna, наивная, Хакер  это же он. А значит плагиат. Там много стихов Сказоч-ника!


У меня были подозрения, что не может человек писать, как машина так быстро, но бывают вундеркинды в жизни. Ещё раз обожглась, теперь буду осторожной.

----------


## Skadi

_М-да........нет слов.........хотя, эмоции переполняют от таких...фактов......_

----------


## MOPO

Скажи мне кто твой друг и я скажу - кто ты!!!  :biggrin:

----------


## Sign

как поётся у Заклёпок
"Вот и всё кино но но 
Что до нас с тобой бой бой
Больше никогда да да
Не приглашай меня в кино!!!"

----------


## Skadi

_Ну всё...снова пошли изгаляться...палец в рот не клади, дай поиздеваться в открытую - как всё это не ново! Моро, остыньте, наконец! эк Вас разбирает - придумали бы уж что-то поинтереснее. Вроде, фантазией не обделены, в стихах излагаются мысли - вот и давайте - в путь! А народные пословицы трепать вдоль и поперёк - много ума не надо.
_

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,это точно вот и все кино!  :Aga: 
Обломался молодец!
Вот и сказочки конец!:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

*Skade*,
 Да ладно! Никто не издевается!

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
>  Да ладно! Никто не издевается!


_Да никто не против ладить-то. Речь о подковырках Моро. 
Так и язвит. И радуется, что у кого-то плохо. Как это по-мужски!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Друзья познаются в беде, а недруги поливают грязью!
Пусть это была детская глупость со стороны Хакера или как там его и он сам себя наказал!!!
Но плохих слов от него я не слышала, что не скажешь о так называемых себя, друзьями.

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,ничего он не радуется. Вот на МОРО не наговаривайте! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

Вот у меня тоже стихи не пишутся...даже про смерть и то не идут!:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Не будем переходить на личности.
Виновный уличён, дальше решает администрация, тема (Для любимой и единственной) уже удалена, этой тоже в ведре место.

----------


## Sign

Удалять уж темы наша администрация умеет....ломать не строить! Ну это я так от темы отошёл!!!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,пойдут . Просто стихи не булочки. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,ничего он не радуется. Вот на МОРО не наговаривайте!


_А улыбающийся смайл в конце поговорки о друзьях? в чей огород камень?
Лена, что ж Вы нам не сочувствуете так, как Моро? 
ну мы же не входим в круг друзей, так?_

----------


## Вадимыч

Случайно увидел ваши разборки.Ну хотел парень Насте понравиться,нашел такой способ.Чего из него изменника Родине делать?:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Тёть Оль,не стоит вступать в препикания и углубляться во флуд.
Чужие проблемы никого не волнуют, да и обсуждать нет смысла, лишняя нервотрёпка.

*Вадимыч*,спасибо за понимание  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,у Олега свой взгляд на происходящее . Я так понимаю, что есть вещи, с которыми он не может мириться. Я уважаю это качество.

----------


## Очарование

> А улыбающийся смайл в конце поговорки о друзьях? в чей огород камень?


Что ж так все близко к сердцу-то принимать? а??? Ну, коль 




> как всё это не ново!


Так и не обращайте внимания!
И еще! Раз Вы заступаетесь за кого-то (или даже за нескольких), то не противоречьте сами себе:



> И радуется, что у кого-то плохо. Как это по-мужски!


Зачем так сразу писать, не зная человека лично???? А!? 
Поспорю с каждой буквой в этой фразе! И обосную от и до!

Но не в том дело, Scade, никаких претензий к Вам нет, но что ж так цепляетесь к словам! Не приятно общаться-игнорируйте, а получается сами раздуваете огонь! И что за дележка "свои" - "чужие"! "Друзья"-"враги" 
Интернет-огромная помойка, где хватает  всего с лихвой! И такая прелесть, что есть этот замечательный уголок, форум! Где столько людей обрели друзей, счастье, понимание, поддержку! И именно поэтому форум имеет не только виртуальное существование, но и РЕАЛЬНОЕ!!!!!! 
А несколько людей, начинают просто брать и все это делить на территории!!! Здесь-"мои", а там "твои" Детский сад! 
Очень жаль, что неадекватно реагируете Вы, Настя, Байрон, на многие вещи, все воспринимается как личная обида( в виртуальном мире-умереть не встать :Vah: )! А после начинаете просто цеплться к словам! Думаю, все может поправить лишь личная встреча, и личное знакомство с людьми(но уверена, со многими не будет этой встречи)!!!
Вот, МОРО, сначала меня "ненавидел":biggrin: А в итоге мы прекрасно общаемся сейчас! Так что не огрызайтесь, это лишь отталкивает! :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Очень жаль, что неадекватно реагируете Вы, Настя, Байрон, на многие вещи, все воспринимается как личная обида


Даша,ты о чём?
Если я фото выкладывала, видео сняла и отдала, но меня приследуют и всем говорят чушь!!! Навязчивые мысли не покидают некоторых личностей и они поливают грязью наши имена. О какой дружбе и упрёках может идти речь?
Пустые слова и боязнь признаться в своей не правоте, вот весь ответ и вся суть проблемы. Мне даже обсуждать эти вопросы нет желания!!!
Пусть каждый думает в меру своей испорченности.

----------


## Sign

*Очарование*,
 Прекрасно сказано! :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Очарование*,
_ Даша, я ограничусь самым малым количеством слов, чтоб не написать больше, чем написали Вы, ок? :smile: 
Вы же написали целый трактат :wink:
Поверьте, никто ничего не раздувает. И никогда не раздувал. Мы совершенно мирные люди. 
Однако, когда нас задевают, просто даём понять, что так поступать не стоит - всего лишь  
Совершенно не против мирного сосуществования_

----------


## Очарование

> Совершенно не против мирного сосуществования


Золотые слова!:smile:Мне прям легче стало!

----------


## Skadi

> Золотые слова!Мне прям легче стало!


Взаимно  :flower:

----------


## Очарование

> но меня приследуют


:smile:кто преследует????



> Если я фото выкладывала, видео сняла и отдала,


Я всегда считала так: если человек хороший-не надо кричать об этом на каждом углу, люди итак это увидят и оценят!:wink:

Настя, забей и живи спокойно! Будь ты Настей, или не Настей! Да, кем угодно! Умей остаться при своем мнении не в ущерб себе!

----------


## Вадимыч

> Пустые слова и боязнь признаться в своей не правоте,


Настя,кончай базар. :Aga: В отношениях двух сторон всегда  три правды:одного,другого и настоящая,которая является истиной.
Беда в том,что люди её не знают:frown:

----------


## Skadi

*Очарование*,
*Вадимыч*,
*Настён*,

_Сто-о-о-оп, ок? :smile:
Пошли чай пить!_

----------


## Вадимыч

> _Сто-о-о-оп, ок? :smile:
> Пошли чай пить!_



Да водку надо пить,она приближает к познанию истины, как ни что другое :Aga: Причем вместе! :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Да водку надо пить...


_А вот этого не умею ... не научилась :wink:
А душистого чайку с лимоном - ммм!....супер ))))_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> кто преследует????


Даш,а ты спроси у МОРО,зачем он во всех темах говорит,что я не я и втравливает в это людей? Ему КуКушонок на днях уже моё видео прислал, где я чётко говорю русским языком. 


> Настя, забей и живи спокойно!


Я пытаюсь, но не дают ведь. А извиниться за свои слова мужская гордость ему не позволит и самолюбие.


> Настя,кончай базар.


*Вадимыч*,да не хотела и долго молчала по этому поводу,но раз опять всплыли наши имена,то надо на этом точку поставить же как то, просто достали подозрениями.



> Сто-о-о-оп, ок? 
> Пошли чай пить!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

_Настюша, ставь самовар-р-р-чик :smile:_
*Вадимыч*,
_Что у нас к чаю? ;)_

----------


## Очарование

> А извиниться за свои слова мужская гордость ему не позволит и самолюбие.


Откуда знаешь???? Уверена???:smile:
А вдруг, ошибаешься!? 
*Anastasia Andreevna*,
 Настя, маленький вопрос, а тебе не все равно, что думаю...ну, к примеру, я о тебе????

----------


## Светла ночка

[QUOTE=Очарование;2227368]

Вот, МОРО, сначала меня "ненавидел":biggrin: А в итоге мы прекрасно общаемся сейчас! 


Серьёзно, ненавидел ?! :redface: Какая занимательно-интересная черта характера у человека ! Ненавидеть, чтобы потом прекрасно общаться ! :biggrin: Очарование, так не бывает !:biggrin: Это такой хитренький мужской ход конём ! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*sasha*,
_Эх, а чаёвничать с нами? :wink:_

----------


## Очарование

*sasha*,
 Светик! Я только что тут писала о том, что мы не можем знать всей правды, по простым причинам, что мы в интренете общаемся! Вадимыч писал об аналогичном! И ты снова...
"ненавидел"-стоит в ковычках! С этим отдельная история, известная только ТЕМ ЛЮДЯМ, КТО БЫЛ В ПСКОВЕ И СМОТРЕЛ ВИДИО!!!! Олег, бы понял, для тебя-пояснила:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Настя, маленький вопрос, а тебе не все равно, что думаю...ну, к примеру, я о тебе????


Всё равно, если это не выливается за пределы твоих уст и не насосит вред окружающим.
А сориться я с самого начала не собиралась, мне нечего делить с кем то.

----------


## Светла ночка

[QUOTE=Очарование;2227446]*sasha*,
 Светик! Я только что тут писала о том, что мы не можем знать всей правды, по простым причинам, что мы в интренете общаемся! Вадимыч писал об аналогичном! И ты снова...

Значит мнение созданое о тебе людьми в интернете, совершенно меняется как только они видят тебя при встрече !? Господи да что ж это за хамелеоны такие ! Значит в виртуалке ты сволочь последняя, а в реале ангел ! :biggrin: Так тоже не бывает !  :Aga:

----------


## Очарование

Короче, хотела я процитировать, но не буду! Пойду я спать :Aga: ! Всем спокойной ночи!
Моро, не обижать и не наговаривать на него:biggrin:! Ну на крайняк, просто будьте мудрее :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*sasha*,
 А ты бы не скрывалась так сильно, и давно уже приехала в гости! А потом уж и мнение определенное сложилось обо мне!:wink:

----------


## Skadi

*sasha*,
_Саш, наверно, не всегда люди владеют словом в нете, а при встрече в реале выпьют водочки 
(как скажет Вадимыч), расслабятся и станут собой :biggrin:
Ребята, давайте же чай пить, а? Саш, не против? :wink:_

----------


## Светла ночка

> Короче, хотела я процитировать, но не буду! Пойду я спать! Всем спокойной ночи!
> Моро, не обижать и не наговаривать на него:biggrin:! Ну на крайняк, просто будьте мудрее
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> *sasha*,
>  А ты бы не скрывалась так сильно, и давно уже приехала в гости! А потом уж и мнение определенное сложилось обо мне!:wink:


А у меня, кстати, о тебе мнение замечательное !  :Aga:  :flower:  Успеете ещё налюбоваться ! :biggrin:

----------


## Светла ночка

> А у меня, кстати, о тебе мнение замечательное !  Успеете ещё налюбоваться ! :biggrin:


И я к тебе уже даже дорогу знаю, только настораживает то что ты гостей в своём доме не принимаешь ! :tongue:

----------


## Очарование

:biggrin:


> только настораживает то что ты гостей в своём доме не принимаешь


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: уржала в конец!!! :biggrin:
Свет,ты ж не приезжала еще!:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*sasha*,русская традиция "На халяву уксус сладкий":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Даш,не в обиду,просто припомнилась поговорка.

----------


## Светла ночка

> :biggrin:
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: уржала в конец!!! :biggrin:
> Свет,ты ж не приезжала еще!:biggrin:


Но понапрашиваться я уже успела, или что то не так поняла с отказом !  :Aga:  И в разведку уже тоже съездила, благо недалеко живу ! :biggrin:

----------


## Вадимыч

> А ты бы не скрывалась так сильно


Не может,ведет скрытное наблюдение в тылу врага :Aga: 
Разведчица,блин:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Вадимыч*,:biggrin: сейчас админ появится и всем нальёт чаю с пряниками по полной чашке за флуд и разборки. 
Пойду я лучше на лодке поплаваю.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Пойду я лучше на лодке поплаваю.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Греби!:biggrin:

----------


## Светла ночка

> Не может,ведет скрытное наблюдение в тылу врага
> Разведчица,блин:rolleyes:


Вадимыч, концерт посмотрел ?:smile: Где расширенное мнение специалиста, по контактам ?! :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Пойду я лучше на лодке поплаваю.


_У нас сейчас ночь уже...а то бы присоединилась - люблю грести!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> а то бы присоединилась - люблю грести!


Сейчас Вадимыч добавит:-Ну и гребите отсюда :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
*sasha*,
*Очарование*,
 Девчонки! Тут наш новичёк самую прекрасную ищет с одой к ней, так я написал, что наши девушки все прекрасны :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Девчонки! Тут наш новичёк самую прекрасную ищет с одой к ней, так я написал, что наши девушки все прекрасны


_А мы уже оценили! :rolleyes:
Ой...а я в список вообще не вошла )))))_




> Сейчас Вадимыч добавит:-Ну и гребите отсюда


_Ты ж опередила, теперь не скажет ))))_

----------


## Вадимыч

> Сейчас Вадимыч добавит:-Ну и гребите отсюда :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 И пронесутся по реке два гребца со странными именами-Гребибля и Гребубля:smile:

----------


## Светла ночка

> *Anastasia Andreevna*,
> *sasha*,
> *Очарование*,
>  Девчонки! Тут наш новичёк самую прекрасную ищет с одой к ней, так я написал, что наши девушки все прекрасны


Пусть ко всей женской половине форума сразу обращается, здесь все прекрасны !  :Aga:  Цветочек к цветочку подбирается, а лопухи к лопухам !  :Aga:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Вадимыч, концерт посмотрел ?:smile: Где расширенное мнение специалиста, по контактам ?! :biggrin:


На месте Кощея должен  быть я :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> И пронесутся по реке два гребца со странными именами-Гребибля и Гребубля


_Там кто-то что-то о троице говорил...да и пары мужских рук не помешало бы...:biggrin:
Вадимычу - вёсла, а нам - наслаждаться звёздами ... ;)_

----------


## Вадимыч

> Пусть ко всей женской половине форума сразу обращается, здесь все прекрасны !  Цветочек к цветочку подбирается, а лопухи к лапухам !


Лабухов не трожь-святое :Ok: Или хоть пиши правильно :Aga:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Цветочек к цветочку подбирается, а лопухи к лапухам !


*sasha*,[IMG]http://*********ru/356299.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Вадимыч

> да и пары мужских рук не помешало бы...:biggrin:
> [/I][/COLOR]


Да где ж я вам их посреди ночи найду:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Лабухов не трожь-святоеИли хоть пиши правильно


Лапухи-Лабухам,Цветы-Дамам,а водку-Вадимычу!!! [IMG]http://*********ru/356299.gif[/IMG]



> Да где ж я вам их посреди ночи найду


Жадина :tongue: я же сказала,цветы дамам,а тебе вёсла.
[IMG]http://*********ru/402982.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Да где ж я вам их посреди ночи найду


_(шёпотом) Ну если только свои....:wink:_

----------


## Вадимыч

Всех поэтесс с вёслами благодарю за прекрасный вечер поэзии:smile:

Было много запоминающихся стихов :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Жадина  я же сказала,цветы дамам,а тебе вёсла


_Вау! какое фото_ 




> У музыканта на пальцах обнаженные нервы


_Значит, обострённая чувствительность!! мечта )))))
Самое время искать хороший инструмент для таких чувственно-музыкальных пальцев ;)))_

----------


## Светла ночка

> На месте Кощея должен  быть я


Ничего себе ! :redface: Это когда он в танце ноги выше головы поднимает ?! :redface: Вадимыч, ненавижу эти слова, но тебе напишу:"Респект тебе, Вадимыч и уважуха !" :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Всех поэтесс с вёслами благодарю


...и подари им статуэтки времён соцреализма - "Девушка с веслом":rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Вадимыч, спасибо за то, что вернул настроение!
Сладких снов всем и лёгкости в душе!

----------


## Skadi

> ...и подари им статуэтки времён соцреализма - "Девушка с веслом"


_Женские статуэтки дарят мужчинам - на память :biggrin:_

----------


## Светла ночка

> _Женские статуэтки дарят мужчинам - на память :biggrin:_


Чтобы о весле не забывали ?! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Чтобы о весле не забывали ?!


_О нём, родимом :biggrin:_

----------


## Лев

> Чтобы о весле не забывали ?!


Тогда "Девушка со скалкой"...:rolleyes:

----------

